# Considering X35d - tell me why I should/shouldn't??



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

mrseattle said:


> . {snip}. - I've driven diesel cars when I lived in Europe for years, and you just treat them the same way you'd treat a gas car for the most part. In fact, BMW has been shipping diesels with Start/Stop feature shutting them off for short stops like streetlights, in Europe for years -.


This was true until particulate filters came along. Diesel cars need to get to full temp regularly to burn off the crud. Even in diesel land (France - where I am from and where I am typing this from right now and where 55% of new cars are diesels) no one will argue that. Been car shopping with Dad this week and the first question they ask is how many miles a year he drives and if it's in town or autoroutes. Given his driving profile, four out of four dealers has told him to get a gasser, and that's from Peugeot and Citroen dealers.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

FredoinSF said:


> ..... Been car shopping with Dad this week and the first question they ask is how many miles a year he drives and if it's in town or autoroutes. Given his driving profile, four out of four dealers has told him to get a gasser, and that's from Peugeot and Citroen dealers.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Isn't diesel much less costly per liter than petrol ???


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Isn't diesel much less costly per liter than petrol ???


It is but my Mom and Dad will only drive this car about 6 to 7k miles a year, so while the fuel is cheaper, the equivalent diesel motor costs more and it would take years to make that up. Add the fact that most trips are just a couple miles with 20 to 25 mile drives a couple times a month and longer trips only 2 to 3 times a year, a modern diesel does not have enough time to warm up and perform anywhere near its best.

Really same type of situation as the OP, it's more a question of matching driving profile with engine type. Looks like we're narrowing it down and ordering today or tomorrow.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

wedgeman said:


> thanks for the thoughts and input.
> 
> I'm a bit torn, as I REALLY want to get into a diesel. Don't mind the clatter at all, and a vehicle with torque really cranks me up. But DEF issues and short-trip related issues might be the clincher.. we'll see.. I'm probably at a point of NOT doing anything for a few months, especially considering that the '14 x5's are just trickling out of Greer, so the used market is very shallow right now.. i think I'll at least give it 2-4 months so there are a lot more to pick from.


Here's the deal: you're probably not going to enjoy any cost-benefit from buying the diesel if you are doing short trips in mostly city conditions. But if you want the diesel, get the diesel. It's not like the N55 is a bastion of bulletproof reliability. Any used BMW is at risk for issues, and I don't think the diesel will be worse from a reliability standpoint than any other X5 variant. Most people tend to prefer gas vehicles unless there is a cost benefit to getting the diesel, so I think that's the context for most of the advice you are getting. Sounds like you're not normal in that sense. I mean that in a good way (I'm similarly afflicted). :thumbup:

Regardless, try to buy from a dealer who offers loaner cars (my dealer won't give them to anybody who didn't buy the car from them), and go the CPO route, if possible. It's a coin flip whether the extra cost of the insurance will be worth it over the long haul, but peace of mind has serious value as well.


----------



## wedgeman (Oct 30, 2010)

piredon said:


> Regardless, try to buy from a dealer who offers loaner cars (my dealer won't give them to anybody who didn't buy the car from them), and go the CPO route, if possible. It's a coin flip whether the extra cost of the insurance will be worth it over the long haul, but peace of mind has serious value as well.


thx.

wow.. You need a different dealer.

I live here in Columbia, and for YEARS have driven 60 miles to the Augusta GA dealership (Taylor). Had a really really *VERY* bad situation with the Columbia SC dealership (which has thankfully FINALLY been bought out after years of mismanagement and poor quality, and is improving significantly), which drove me to research Taylor a bit.

They (Taylor) have ALWAYS done loaners for any service work done, as long as they have a car available (which means you have to schedule it ahead). Their loaners are always 3-12 months old 3xx and 5xx cars, and their service is world-class. I suspect they sell a lot of new cars thru their free loaner program. 

And by world class service, I mean absolutely top-notch. I've been going there for 13yrs now, and it's far surpassed my BMW dealer in Switzerland and the one in Frankfurt when I lived there. I suppose I feel a bit spoiled, as my BMW dealership experience will never be able to live up to this when I move.. 

For example.. I bought a used (non CPO) X5 from them a few yrs back. Then was up in the mountains, a year or two later, and it tossed a water pump. Now I'm a bit of a handy man. and the only other dealership was a 3hr tow. and I figured the water pump couldn't be too hard. and I didn't want a 6 hour tow bill to get it to them...

So I ring up the guys at Taylor, ask them how hard it is, cause I might have to do it on the side of the road. They called me back in 15 minutes, literally told me every tool and part I'd need, the order to pull the components to do it, how long it'd take, and how to bleed things out when I finished. even though I was buying parts elsewhere and not buying anything from them. Saved me $600-1200 easily. And of course I paid them to inspect my work at the next service..

That's why I buy from Taylor, and why I have sent dozens of people to get service thru them. They've serviced all of my cars for the past decade, as well as a dozen of my friends & family. And Ive never once heard a complaint...ever. If you ever have the ear of a service manager, they SHOULD be finding out the magic sauce that Taylor mixes, cause it's top-notch.

anyway, i digress... I really haven't had the opportunity to test a diesel x5 yet, hoping to soon.. have been researching more on the diesel/gas decision. and am a bit inclined to go CPO as well.. I generally buy with low miles, run the clock up quite a ways before reselling, or putting someone else in the family into it..


----------



## mrseattle (Oct 23, 2012)

piredon said:


> Here's the deal: you're probably not going to enjoy any cost-benefit from buying the diesel if you are doing short trips in mostly city conditions.


I've driven both gas and diesel X5's (own and loaners) for extended periods of time and would strongly disagree with you on this. I'd say that you get the most bang for the buck driving in the city, where a diesel can easily stay around 19-20 mpg, and a gas engine typically goes down to 12-13 (on my 50i) or 15-16 (35i loaner). However, considering the current much higher price of diesel (at least in Seattle), the savings may not be as dramatic - but still probably around $20 compared to a V8 and $12 compared to I6 based on the miles per tank driven.


----------

